# Effingham County



## quailchaser (Sep 13, 2004)

The club I belong to is still taking members. We have approx. 2,000 acres of mixed pines, hardwoods, and swamp. Small cabin on property with power supplied by a generator and a shallow well. Cost is $300 per year. I can show you around if interested. Send me an email to jkmanz@netzero.com or call me at 912-748-5799 for further information.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 13, 2004)

What town are you near.


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Sep 13, 2004)

Where at in Effingham County is club? North end, South end, near 17


----------



## quailchaser (Sep 14, 2004)

The club is located between Guyton and Rincon. It is near the intersection of Midland Rd. and Courthouse Rd., not too far from HWY 17.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 17, 2004)

How many members.  Still hunting only?  Any ponds on the property?  Deer hunting only, or everything?


----------



## quailchaser (Sep 17, 2004)

Dog Hunter,

The club is still hunting only. We have deer, turkey and a few coveys of quail. We have about 30 members at the moment. In the 7 years I have been there no more than 15 or 20 show up on opening day and then the numbers dwindle. Most times there are less than 10 people hunting at a time. We do have a few small ponds but nothing to really speak of. And we have a number of swampy areas. One guy is thinking about trying to attract ducks. We don't have any hogs. Whatever the legal season is and you can find it you are allowed to hunt it. 

Hope this answered your questions.


----------



## Keith Williams (Jun 2, 2008)

I am interested in your club. I know where this club is. I have actually hunted this property years ago. My son is 16 years old, can  he go under my dues or does he have to pay? I will try and call you later or you could call me or send me an e-mail. My phone # is 754-7635. Ask for Keith.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jun 3, 2008)

what is the name of this club??? If it's Lowground, the answer on hogs would be yes. They are there


----------



## tom farmer (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you still needing members?


----------



## littleonespop (Jun 17, 2008)

When are you available to show the club?


----------



## roadbiker255 (Jul 1, 2008)

I sent you ane email, let me know. Thanks!


----------

